# Divas do NorCal!!



## kelmac284

.


----------



## BillyFan

I'm first!!!

The July 4th weekend and the weekend after that are out for me.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## GrandBob

I'm not a Diva (wrong gender), but I thought I'd throw this out there for your consideration.

I work at Monterey Bay Aquarium Research Institute in Moss Landing CA.  Our annual Open House this year is August 14.  It's a great time if you have any interest at all in the ocean.  Lots of exhibits, lectures, etc.  Lots of stuff for the kids too -- arts and crafts (build a jellyfish), build your own ROV, etc.

I'd be happy to serve as personal tour guide to the Dis Divas.

-Bob


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kaoden39

Well, the first weekend of May is out for me too.  I am of to Disneyland June 13-19 so that is out for me.  Obviously July 4 and the 5 is my daughter Kody's 16 birthday and July 25 is my son Loren's 14 birthday.  Other than that I am an open slate.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just throwing this out here again......  I'll be at the Jelly Belly Factory on August 4th!!!    You could start there!!  

  You know me.....just keep trying!!!


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Belle Ella

I would love to do a S.F. meet  I can take BART! :teehee

The only dates that are no-goes for me is July 14-18 since I'll be at Disneyland!! Well, provided my friend doesn't cancel on me.


----------



## Boo Bear

I haven't checked the amount of time it takes to drive from Portland to NorCal, but this is definitely something I might be interested in!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Hey Laurie even if we CAN'T do the meet that day (since it's a wed and I know people work) that is not that far from me and I could prob work it out to come down for the day since it is summer and the girls are off school.  And I know that Michelle (Kaoden) lives in Fairfield which is REALLY close to there.  Don't know her schedule but heck maybe she would be willing to meet too!  We could have a mini mini meet LOL.
> 
> I haven't been to the Jelly Belly factory in years and I KNOW my girls would love it and would LOVE to see you again so heck I am up for it!!   Even if it isn't the actual meet I will keep it in mind just for the day!! k?



Michele is planning on meeting me that morning!!!  We're trying to talk Jessica into coming over as well......   I'd love for you to meet us too!!!!  Just remember that we will get there at 9am opening & have to leave before noon.....we still have to drive back to Salem that day.  My son has to be at work at 2am after we get back  .  Just didn't want you to drive over there to find out it was only for a couple hours....but if that's okay with you....then it's totally AWESOME with me!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Just throwing this out here again......  I'll be at the Jelly Belly Factory on August 4th!!!    You could start there!!
> 
> You know me.....just keep trying!!!



You know I am in!!



kelmac284 said:


> Hey Laurie even if we CAN'T do the meet that day (since it's a wed and I know people work) that is not that far from me and I could prob work it out to come down for the day since it is summer and the girls are off school.  And I know that Michelle (Kaoden) lives in Fairfield which is REALLY close to there.  Don't know her schedule but heck maybe she would be willing to meet too!  We could have a mini mini meet LOL.
> 
> I haven't been to the Jelly Belly factory in years and I KNOW my girls would love it and would LOVE to see you again so heck I am up for it!!   Even if it isn't the actual meet I will keep it in mind just for the day!! k?



I am in for this.  I am less than 10 miles from there.  My DH works only a block from there.



Belle Ella said:


> I would love to do a S.F. meet  I can take BART! :teehee
> 
> The only dates that are no-goes for me is July 14-18 since I'll be at Disneyland!! Well, provided my friend doesn't cancel on me.



Hey, you can come to Jelly Belly for a mini- mini- meet too!!



Boo Bear said:


> I haven't checked the amount of time it takes to drive from Portland to NorCal, but this is definitely something I might be interested in!



That would be great!!


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kaoden39

kelmac284 said:


> Yeah the only problem I see with being there by 9 is traffic but if you are going to be there till noon I might just have to be a little late but I can sure try.  I think that would be fun and I KNOW the girls would love to go back there again!  I say it's a date!!



Very cool.  Our traffic kind of slows down during the 8 to 9 hour so maybe we can do this.  I know my kids are always up for a trip to Jelly Belly.


----------



## BillyFan

I work on Wednesdays, and I am sad to mis the Jelly Bellys.  I guess we'll have to plan a second NorCal meet, eh? 
Please...........


----------



## kaoden39

BillyFan said:


> I work on Wednesdays, and I am sad to mis the Jelly Bellys.  I guess we'll have to plan a second NorCal meet, eh?
> Please...........



I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe a little closer for those of you in San Jose too.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kaoden39

kelmac284 said:


> Oh yes Tina that isn't going to be the "main" one.  I figured most people can't meet on a wed because of work.  But since my sched is flexible esp being summer I figured I would try to make it down esp since it isn't too far from me.  But I DEF want to try and find a day when more of us can meet!!



Me too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

BillyFan said:


> I work on Wednesdays, and I am sad to mis the Jelly Bellys.  I guess we'll have to plan a second NorCal meet, eh?
> Please...........



LOL   This isn't the Nor-Cal meet....this is the Laurie is whining, come see me on my last day of my family trip, Jelly Belly 3 hour meet.....


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> LOL   This isn't the Nor-Cal meet....this is the Laurie is whining, come see me on my last day of my family trip, Jelly Belly 3 hour meet.....



Ooh good name!!!


----------



## merrrydeath

BillyFan said:


> I work on Wednesdays, and I am sad to mis the Jelly Bellys.  I guess we'll have to plan a second NorCal meet, eh?
> Please...........



I sooo wish I could do Jelly Belly!! I love that place and its sugary smell. Unfortunately Wednesdays are work days and there's no way I could get to Fairfield by 9am and be awake. 



kaoden39 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe a little closer for those of you in San Jose too.



If it were to be on a Sunday...I could do ANYWHERE in the bay area. But I'm not going to be choosey cause I can probably make it work any time.


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> I sooo wish I could do Jelly Belly!! I love that place and its sugary smell. Unfortunately Wednesdays are work days and there's no way I could get to Fairfield by 9am and be awake.
> 
> 
> 
> If it were to be on a Sunday...I could do ANYWHERE in the bay area. But I'm not going to be choosey cause I can probably make it work any time.



Well, we need to pick another date for another meet.  This one in August is one I had already planned with Laurie on her way home from Disneyland.  It's easy for me I am within 10 miles of Jelly Belly.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> Well, we need to pick another date for another meet.  This one in August is one I had already planned with Laurie on her way home from Disneyland.  It's easy for me I am within 10 miles of Jelly Belly.



Oh I know. I'm still jealous though!!


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> Oh I know. I'm still jealous though!!



Eh, I can go anytime.  No biggie.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> Eh, I can go anytime.  No biggie.



Oh what a brat!!


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> Oh what a brat!!



I admit it.  I will be right by it in a few minutes when I go pick my DH from work.  I am near quite a few days a week.


----------



## BillyFan

How about a Giants game in the summer?


----------



## cccdisney

Hey Ladies!   I'm all for a Nor-Cal meet!  As most of you know I'm in Brentwood, which is about the same distance from both Sac and SF.  I'm up for about anything really.   Saturday's are much better than Sunday's for me.  Or maybe a Friday night/Saturday meet?
How about that Walt Disney museum in SF?  I'd really like to see that!


----------



## kaoden39

BillyFan said:


> How about a Giants game in the summer?



I love baseball.  It would work.



cccdisney said:


> Hey Ladies!   I'm all for a Nor-Cal meet!  As most of you know I'm in Brentwood, which is about the same distance from both Sac and SF.  I'm up for about anything really.   Saturday's are much better than Sunday's for me.  Or maybe a Friday night/Saturday meet?
> How about that Walt Disney museum in SF?  I'd really like to see that!



I am the same way we are exactly 45 miles either way so anything would work for me.  And I am game for almost anything.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm not a baseball fan, but I would go to a game to meet some Divas


----------



## Belle Ella

cccdisney said:


> Hey Ladies!   I'm all for a Nor-Cal meet!  As most of you know I'm in Brentwood, which is about the same distance from both Sac and SF.  I'm up for about anything really.   Saturday's are much better than Sunday's for me.  Or maybe a Friday night/Saturday meet?
> How about that Walt Disney museum in SF?  I'd really like to see that!



 My Grandmother lived in Brentwood for a while before moving out to Texas. I used to head out there every weekend or so. I do not miss driving on 4, let me tell you!

Let's not forget about the Walt Disney Family museum too (obviously talking about S.F.). It would be a shame to get some Divas together and not go, lol.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi gals,

I'm looking to do this, too.  May-July look good (I'll be on vacation for the most part of August).

The BEST weekends for me are: 
May 14-16
June 25-27
July 2-5
July 9-11

However, whatever the majority picks, I will try & see if I can come up, too.


----------



## kaoden39

Mary Jo said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> I'm looking to do this, too.  May-July look good (I'll be on vacation for the most part of August).
> 
> The BEST weekends for me are:
> May 14-16
> June 25-27
> July 2-5
> July 9-11
> 
> However, whatever the majority picks, I will try & see if I can come up, too.



I vote for July 9-11.  I think those are good dates.


----------



## Belle Ella

July 9-11 could work, but also couldn't for me. It'll be right before my suposed trip to Disneyland and I wouldn't be spending any money  But I could try and make that.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kaoden39

The June dates are right after my trip so those are out.


----------



## MrsPinup

I would love to meet some other Nor Cal DIS Diva's    I am a mom of DS7 and DS5 and married to a soldier.  We live in the Sacramento area.

  I am good with SF too...museum, baseball game, zoo, whatever.  July 9-11 is definetly out for me as it is my birthday weekend and will be in DL with my girl friends (woo hoo)!!!  June 25-27th is also out for me - 10 year reunion weekend.  Other than that, nothing is set in stone and I am flexible.


----------



## kaoden39

MrsPinup said:


> I would love to meet some other Nor Cal DIS Diva's    I am a mom of DS7 and DS5 and married to a soldier.  We live in the Sacramento area.
> 
> I am good with SF too...museum, baseball game, zoo, whatever.  July 9-11 is definetly out for me as it is my birthday weekend and will be in DL with my girl friends (woo hoo)!!!  June 25-27th is also out for me - 10 year reunion weekend.  Other than that, nothing is set in stone and I am flexible.



Welcome!!!


----------



## BillyFan

Welcome MrsPinup!
I could do the May or June dates.


----------



## kaoden39

BillyFan said:


> Welcome MrsPinup!
> I could do the May or June dates.



Cool.  

This should be fun.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kaoden39

The only times I cannot do are the beginning of May, the ending weeks of June and July 25 weekend.  We have birthdays and vacation.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'd have to double check on what's going on with my school schedule for May as far as our Spring Breaks and Finals schedule to see what I could make then. June should be 100% open for me and July is pretty much out since I'll be concentrating on saving my money for Disneyland and then I'll be broke after Disneyland


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Whew.....ok Kelly I found you guys!!!

I'll have to catch up on the thread but I'm SO excited about a NorCal meet. I can't believe you and I are literally 15 minutes from each other, (if that) and we still haven't made this happen. Anyway, I'm here and I'm game....yay


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Califgirl

I''m hoping I can make this meet. I'd love to go to the Disney museum, a Giants game, and cruise the warf.  Once you pick dates, I'll see if I can get it into my schedule.  This sounds like a really fun time!
Chris


----------



## Belle Ella

kelmac284 said:


> Belle I think we were just going to do a weekend.  Can you not do a weekend?  I sure hope so cuz wold LOVE to meet ya!!



It depends. I still haven't checked when my finals are and when school ends which is why May is a problem-spot for me. I have class on Friday evenings so I couldn't get out to S.F. until late and because of my work schedule I have to be back home on Saturday by 3 or 4 in the afternoon. Sunday I'm just dead to the world because of my darned graveyard shift.

Whatever happens I'll do my best to be there. Even just for a few hours, lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

OK -- so I just checked and anything in May would be 100% a *no-go* for me. Our final exams start the week of May 24th to May 28th which would be the final weekend of May.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

THings will be tough for us due to Baseball in full swing now. Opening day is on Saturday and with practice and games we'll be busy until mid June. Then June 12-19th we'll be in Washington. Either way though I'm hoping to make something work...I can't wait! I don't drive in San Fran....scares the heck out of me but I LOVE to take the ferry in from Vallejo.


----------



## kaoden39

MommyWithDreams said:


> THings will be tough for us due to Baseball in full swing now. Opening day is on Saturday and with practice and games we'll be busy until mid June. Then June 12-19th we'll be in Washington. Either way though I'm hoping to make something work...I can't wait! I don't drive in San Fran....scares the heck out of me but I LOVE to take the ferry in from Vallejo.



I am in Disneyland during your Washington dates.  I hope we can get a good set of dates.  I love living close enough to drive and I don't mind driving but, taking the ferry to a game sounds like the way to go.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

kaoden39 said:


> I am in Disneyland during your Washington dates.  I hope we can get a good set of dates.  I love living close enough to drive and I don't mind driving but, taking the ferry to a game sounds like the way to go.



It's just always so much easier and more relaxing than dealing with Bay Area traffic.


----------



## kaoden39

MommyWithDreams said:


> It's just always so much easier and more relaxing than dealing with Bay Area traffic.



I'll bet, I get so stressed after being in the traffic.


----------



## Belle Ella

MommyWithDreams said:


> It's just always so much easier and more relaxing than dealing with Bay Area traffic.



And that's why I'm glad I live close to a BART station!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> And that's why I'm glad I live close to a BART station!



I still have a bridge toll.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone,

I put together a little matrix with the dates that I understand to be free or no-go's for each person.  Please edit as you see fit, and hopefully we'll see a weekend that most people can go...

Name......... 4/30-5/2 - 5/7-9 - 5/14-16 - 5/21-23 - 5/28-31 - 6/4-6 - 6/11-13 - 6/18-20 - 6/25-27 - 7/2-5 - 7/9-11 - 7/16-18 - 7/23-25
Bella Ella..........N........... N........... N.......... N.......... N.............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............N............Y
BillyFan............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............N.......... N............N............N
Boo Bear..........Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
Califgirl.............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
cccdisney.........Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
Kelmac284.......N............N............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N............N............N............Y............Y............Y
Kaoden39.........N............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N............N............Y.............N.......... Y............Y............N
Mary Jo............Y............N............Y............Y............N............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............N............Y
MommywD...... N...........N..............N.......... N.............N............N............N............N.............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
MrsPinup..........Y............Y.............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N.............Y.......... N............Y............Y

# Yes's..............6...........6............8.............8............7.............9...........8............8.............8.............7.......... 8.............7.............8


Name................Y............Y............Y...........Y...........Y............Y.............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y


----------



## kaoden39

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I put together a little matrix with the dates that I understand to be free or no-go's for each person.  Please edit as you see fit, and hopefully we'll see a weekend that most people can go...
> 
> Name......... 4/30-5/2 - 5/7-9 - 5/14-16 - 5/21-23 - 5/28-31 - 6/4-6 - 6/11-13 - 6/18-20 - 6/25-27 - 7/2-5 - 7/9-11 - 7/16-18 - 7/23-25
> Name................Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............ Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> Bella Ella..........N........... N........... N.......... N.......... N.............Y.............Y............Y............Y............ Y.......... Y............N............Y
> BillyFan............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............ N.......... N............N............N
> Boo Bear..........Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............ Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> Califgirl.............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............ Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> cccdisney.........Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............ Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> Kelmac284.......N............N............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N............N............N............Y............Y............Y
> Kaoden39.........N............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N............N............Y............ N.......... Y............Y............N
> Mary Jo............Y............N............Y............Y............N............Y............Y............Y............Y............ Y.......... Y............N............Y
> MommywD...... N............N.............N...........N............N............N...........N............N............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> MrsPinup..........Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N............ Y.......... N............Y............Y



Look's good but I have a question.  Is it cool to bring to bring family or is this like the Diva trip and ladies alone?


----------



## Belle Ella

Awesome Mary Jo 

Tentatively speaking, based off that the date that has the most Y's is the first weekend of June.

It's a great start so far.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## BillyFan

MommyWithDreams said:


> THings will be tough for us due to Baseball in full swing now. Opening day is on Saturday and with practice and games we'll be busy until mid June. Then June 12-19th we'll be in Washington. Either way though I'm hoping to make something work...I can't wait! I don't drive in San Fran....scares the heck out of me but I LOVE to take the ferry in from Vallejo.



I don't like to drive in the city, either, so I prefer to take the train or BART in.

Mary Jo, thanks so much for doing all that work.  The first weekend in June sounds good to me.  Now we just need to decide what to do.


----------



## Califgirl

Mary Jo, you rock!  Thanks so much.


----------



## kaoden39

I can come for like a one day meet.  That is the week before we leave to go to Disneyland and there is so much that we are going to be doing to get ready.


----------



## Belle Ella

Another thing to keep in mind if going to a Giants game was a big priority would be their schedule. They'll be playing at home on these weekends:

4/30 - 5/2
5/14 - 5/16
5/28 - 5/30
6/11 - 6/13
6/25 - 6/27
7/16 - 7/18
7/30 - 8/1


----------



## goofycathy

UGH I would really love to meet up with you girls and totally would if I still lived in Napa, but being up in SoOregon is a little too far of a drive, maybe I should work on a Oregon Mini Meet??   LOL  I hope you girls have a GREAT time!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

goofycathy said:


> UGH I would really love to meet up with you girls and totally would if I still lived in Napa, but being up in SoOregon is a little too far of a drive, maybe I should work on a Oregon Mini Meet??   LOL  I hope you girls have a GREAT time!!!!



I wish you could come too.  Maybe you and Laurie could work something out.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I wish you could come too.  Maybe you and Laurie could work something out.



Wouldn't that be perfect? But we understand 

Are we looking to stick with the first weekend in June? Or did we want to look at the next best 'yes' weekend that has a baseball game?


----------



## kaoden39

Since I leave the next weekend for Disneyland my flexibility is iffy.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm game for anything.  If we choose the first weekend in June, then I would plan on being there early Saturday, and leave Sunday to come back home.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Belle Ella

I absolutely love going to S.F. in June so the weather would definitely be great barring something crazy. I'm perfectly alright missing a baseball game. It's not something I find exciting except for the company :rolling There are lots of things to do in S.F., even just at Pier 39 (which is the extent of my knowledge so someone else can chime in with ideas). There's Alcatraz, the Zoo, if my memory serves me correctly it's also Wicked's last weekend at the Orpheum for anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Kelly, I'm up for sharing a room at a hotel.  

I like baseball games, but I think for this particular outing maybe we should think about other things, and then plan a subsequent trip for baseball, if that's okay with you guys.  Is the Disney museum an option?  The wharf is always fun, and I like the idea of a Harbor cruise. Never have done that in SF, or visited Alcatraz.

Another future outing would be Napa. or Monterey....  just throwing it out there.


----------



## Belle Ella

I like the sound of saving a baseball game for another date.

And I would really love to do the WDFM. I've been trying to get out to the Presidio ever since it opened but things have always gotten in the way. If I go to S.F. again without goin I will be sorely dissapointed in myself


----------



## Califgirl

I love baseball, but I don't mind missing a game. I would much rather go to the Presidio, the Wharf, etc. etc.   What hotel are you all thinking of staying at? Is there a Starwood (Westin, W, Sheraton) in the area near where you will all be?  Either weekend is good for me. So long as it's after Memorial Day weekend I'm home free.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Ayden has his last baseball game that weekend so I may only be able to come for Sunday....we'll see.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Califgirl

Yup, I have points with Starwood, which is Westin, W, Sheraton and a few others (St.Regis too I think).  MaryJo, I'd be happy to share a room with you if you'd like.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kaoden39

I am only gonna be able to do a one day thing because if we do it the first weekend of the month I am off to Disneyland the next week.


----------



## cccdisney

Hey Ladies!   Sorry I haven't been over to this thread for a few days.  The plans look good so far!   I'm up for about anything really.  I probably would BART in also.  I might even spend the night if I could find a roomie!    I've lived in the Bay Area all my life and I don't think I've ever spent the night actually in SF! 

The one thing I would like to do is the Walt Disney museum.   Any weekend in June would be fine.  But July 3/4th, 17/18th, and 24/25th are definite no's for me.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Chris, I'd love to share a room with you!

I have bad news about the first weekend in June, though, gals.  We have our annual church fiesta that weekend, and I'm the board.  I got so excited about SF, I completely forgot about the fiesta, and we just had our meeting last night!  Sorry about that.


----------



## karylrocks

Just letting you know we are going with Aug. 20-22 for the Seattle meet so you can get on with picking dates for this one. I wish I could join you but that would definitely be pushing it! I'm already trying to figure out how to convice DH I need to go to Disneyland again next year (and then every year)!


----------



## Belle Ella

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I put together a little matrix with the dates that I understand to be free or no-go's for each person.  Please edit as you see fit, and hopefully we'll see a weekend that most people can go...
> 
> Name......... 4/30-5/2 - 5/7-9 - 5/14-16 - 5/21-23 - 5/28-31 - 6/4-6 - 6/11-13 - 6/18-20 - 6/25-27 - 7/2-5 - 7/9-11 - 7/16-18 - 7/23-25
> Bella Ella..........N........... N........... N.......... N.......... N.............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............N............Y
> BillyFan............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............N.......... N............N............N
> Boo Bear..........Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> Califgirl.............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> cccdisney.........Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> Kelmac284.......N............N............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N............N............N............Y............Y............Y
> Kaoden39.........N............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N............N............Y.............N.......... Y............Y............N
> Mary Jo............Y............N............Y............Y............N............Y............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............N............Y
> MommywD...... N...........N..............N.......... N.............N............N............N............N.............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y
> MrsPinup..........Y............Y.............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............Y............N.............Y.......... N............Y............Y
> 
> # Yes's..............6...........6............8.............8............7.............9...........8............8.............8.............7.......... 8.............7.............8
> 
> 
> Name................Y............Y............Y...........Y...........Y............Y.............Y............Y............Y.............Y.......... Y............Y............Y



The next weekend with the least amount of NO's that we 'know' of thanks to Mary Jo's awesome little chart here would be the last two weekends of May (which are out for me because they are my last two weeks of school, but if that's what it has to be it's what it has to be) and the second weekend of June which I know Michele can't do because of Disneyland, and I think the last weekend of July.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kaoden39

July 30-August 1 is good for me


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't say for sure about July 30-August1, but my guess is that I'll have plans. It's the weekend before my mom's birthday and I know she wanted to do something special this year.

ETA: What the french toast is up with my spelling today? Jusy is *not* July!


----------



## MrsPinup

I would really love to see the Disney Museum and don't have a care either way about the baseball game.  I will keep my eye out on the settled date - I plan on going as long as they are on my available weekends


----------



## BillyFan

Memorial Day weekend is fine with me, as is July 30-Aug 1.  My real problem weekends are July 4th and the following weekend, as well as May 21.
I mentioned the baseball game, but I am totally fine not doing it.   
I would like a roomie, or two or three!  So please keep me in mind for that.
And I'm sure a Harbor Cruise would be fun, but just not for me.  The last time I was on a boat on the ocean.........well let's just say I attracted a lot of extra fish for my fellow snorkelers!!!!!  But if you all decide to do that, I'll be fine shopping around the Wharf while you're gone.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Califgirl

As far as dates go - I can't do anything up through Memorial Day. I'm free after that, but would prefer not to do July 3-4.  Later in July, or  beginning of August is fine.  Middle of August I'm back teaching so I wouldn't be able to join you then.


----------



## Belle Ella

BillyFan said:


> And I'm sure a Harbor Cruise would be fun, but just not for me.  The last time I was on a boat on the ocean.........well let's just say I attracted a lot of extra fish for my fellow snorkelers!!!!!  But if you all decide to do that, I'll be fine shopping around the Wharf while you're gone.



You and me both!


----------



## BillyFan

Belle Ella said:


> You and me both!



Oh good!  I was wearing my big girl panties and saying I'd be fine waiting alone, but I'd much prefer to have somebody with me!


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## cccdisney

Hey Tina - I'll be your roomie! 
I'd say we pick either the weekend of July 24/25th or July31st/Aug 1st.


----------



## cccdisney

cccdisney said:


> Hey Tina - I'll be your roomie!
> I'd say we pick either the weekend of July 24/25th or July31st/Aug 1st.



  What am I saying.  I CAN'T do the 24th/25th.     How about July 3oth - Aug 1st?  

Oh, and I'm with Tina on the boat ride.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## BillyFan

cccdisney said:


> What am I saying.  I CAN'T do the 24th/25th.     How about July 3oth - Aug 1st?
> 
> Oh, and I'm with Tina on the boat ride.



Sounds like a plan!  

I'm going to leave Marty at home, Kelly, but feel free to bring your family, if you'd like.

Hey girls what about Beach Blanket Babylon?  I hear it is a total hoot!


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## cccdisney

BillyFan said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> I'm going to leave Marty at home, Kelly, but feel free to bring your family, if you'd like.
> 
> Hey girls what about Beach Blanket Babylon?  I hear it is a total hoot!




Cool Tina!  That will be fun!   I won't be bringing Rich or the kids either.

I'm all for Beach Blanket Babylon also!


----------



## kaoden39

I love the thought of BBB.  I have always wanted to go.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## BillyFan

That weekend works for me, Kelly.  
Do you think we should find a hotel in Union Square or Fisherman's Wharf?  
And I'm definitely in for BBB. It sounds fun!


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Califgirl

I will be flying in.  What airport should I be looking at, SFO?

Day fee for parking is exhorbinately expensive at the hotels, so is there good transportation from the airport to the hotels?  Since I'll be without a car, can we choose a hotel in the middle of the things we want to do?  More time at the wharf? More time at Union Square?  I don't mind taking cable cars, etc to get where I'm going, but I don't want to have to take a bunch of taxi's if I can help it.

BBB sounds really fun!
Chris


----------



## cccdisney

Califgirl said:


> I will be flying in.  What airport should I be looking at, SFO?
> 
> Day fee for parking is exhorbinately expensive at the hotels, so is there good transportation from the airport to the hotels?  Since I'll be without a car, can we choose a hotel in the middle of the things we want to do?  More time at the wharf? More time at Union Square?  I don't mind taking cable cars, etc to get where I'm going, but I don't want to have to take a bunch of taxi's if I can help it.
> 
> BBB sounds really fun!
> Chris



BART goes directly to SFO so you definitely want to fly into SFO.   You can then hop on BART.   There are numerous BART stops within SF so there should be one close to where we end up staying.


----------



## Belle Ella

What weekend are we talking about now again? I'm having a blonde moment.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

kelmac284 said:


> That is a good weekend for me.  My mom can't go but I think I will bring Shane instead if that's ok.  Is anyone else planning on bringing family or am I the only one?  I hope no one minds if Shane and the girls come.  This may be the only trip we get to take this summer.



I would love to bring the fam...or at least Ayden.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

kelmac284 said:


> So MJ what do you think about the last weekend of July?  How bout everyone else that we haven't heard from?  Janelle, Tina everyone?
> 
> We should also look into the BBB tickets.  So when it plays, how much etc!  I have ALWAYS wanted to do that!!!



Last weekend in July would definitely work out best for us. So far we have nothing planned.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## BillyFan

kelmac284 said:


> Tina I am going to hand this over to you.  I don't really want to discuss it but I had some stuff come up and I am not going to be able to make it.
> 
> I hope you guys have a BLAST!  And I KNOW you will!!



I hope everything is ok, Kelly.

I'm getting ready to go to the mountains for the weekend, ladies, so talk amongst yourselves.

Think about what you most want to do, and we'll try to figure out where our hotel should be located.

Have a great weekend, all!!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, well. Guess I'm out.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

kelmac284 said:


> Tina I am going to hand this over to you.  I don't really want to discuss it but I had some stuff come up and I am not going to be able to make it.
> 
> I hope you guys have a BLAST!  And I KNOW you will!!



I hope everything is ok Kelly.


----------



## wendylady36

Hey everyone! This sounds super exciting, so count me in! 

Kelly, I'm sorry your not going to be able to make it.  It's still a ways off, so maybe something will change for you.

I'm gonna try to read back a little later to see what all you've been talking about doing.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

wendylady36 said:


> Hey everyone! This sounds super exciting, so count me in!
> 
> Kelly, I'm sorry your not going to be able to make it.  It's still a ways off, so maybe something will change for you.
> 
> I'm gonna try to read back a little later to see what all you've been talking about doing.



Hi Wendy!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi guys,

Sorry I haven't been on...  My crazy schedule.  

I can't go the last weekend of July, as I will be on vacation at that time.  Right now, the only time I can really go is July 9-11 (go figure).  But you already have your dates.  So, I won't be able to go this time, but I will really really try for the next one.  (There WILL be a next one, right?)


----------



## kaoden39

Mary Jo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on...  My crazy schedule.
> 
> I can't go the last weekend of July, as I will be on vacation at that time.  Right now, the only time I can really go is July 9-11 (go figure).  But you already have your dates.  So, I won't be able to go this time, but I will really really try for the next one.  (There WILL be a next one, right?)



Neither can Bella Ella so perhaps we can change the date?


----------



## BillyFan

Hey Girls!
I'm getting really, really busy with work, so somebody else is going to have to maintain this thread.  Also, I'm not totally sure I can do an overnighter.  It will really depend on my work schedule as we get closer.  I do still want to meet up with you all, though!


----------



## jordansmomma

kelmac284 said:


> Tina I am going to hand this over to you.  I don't really want to discuss it but I had some stuff come up and I am not going to be able to make it.
> 
> I hope you guys have a BLAST!  And I KNOW you will!!



Kelly that is too bad that you can't make it. 

Have you asked Tina if she has the time before you volunteer for the duty of keeping up with the thread? She has a pretty busy schedule. 

A day in S.F. sounds like fun.


----------



## kelmac284

.


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, wow ...


----------



## Califgirl

Mary Jo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on...  My crazy schedule.
> 
> I can't go the last weekend of July, as I will be on vacation at that time.  Right now, the only time I can really go is July 9-11 (go figure).  But you already have your dates.  So, I won't be able to go this time, but I will really really try for the next one.  (There WILL be a next one, right?)



So you're going to be on vacation _without_ us Mary Jo??  Where ya goin'?

I haven't gotten plane tickets or hotel ressies yet.  July 9 -11 is fine with me.  Anybody want to join us?


----------



## toocherie

so . . . .without reading the entire thread--what are the NorCal Divas planning to do at this meet and where is it going to be held?


----------



## Belle Ella

I think the dates in question are between the last weekend of July or July 9-11 and the plan is S.F. and I think the only definite that I know of is the Walt Disney Family Museum.

HTH.

If the 9-11 works for everyone else, by all means please go with that date. I wouldn't have been able to make it regardless and I am taking myself out of this one anyway, so no need to try and accomodate my dates.


----------



## jordansmomma

kelmac284 said:


> Deb I don't really need your opinions thanks!  I mean you aren't even part of this and YES Tina and I were part of this to begin with.  We had talked via pm about planning this and when I found out that I couldn't go I told her that I would hand it over to her.  If she can't do it she can't do it.  It is not that big of a deal.  GET OFF MY BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well it is a public thread and I will give my opinion when I please. 
I have never said that I would or would not attend this meet. 
Its just a plane ride away.


----------



## disney-inspired

Wow.....yeah.

I have family in nor cal so I might be able to go. 
or I could just fly up by myself. I love San Francisco!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi guys, 

Hope I don't have to lock this thread.  Please stop now, and let the Norcal planning continue. 

Thanks.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Okay, for the folks still interested in the Norcal meet, shall we do a do-over vote to see which weekend works out best for the majority who wants to go?  Can each person keep the thread going so not one person is in charge?  Would that work?

What do you think would work better:
A) Post with the dates you can go 
B) Post with the dates you cannot go
C) Vote between July 9-11 and July 30-August 1

Let's continue and get the list of people who still want to go.  

(Chris - I'm going to Spain & Europe  )


----------



## kaoden39

Mary Jo said:


> Okay, for the folks still interested in the Norcal meet, shall we do a do-over vote to see which weekend works out best for the majority who wants to go?  Can each person keep the thread going so not one person is in charge?  Would that work?
> 
> What do you think would work better:
> A) Post with the dates you can go
> B) Post with the dates you cannot go
> C) Vote between July 9-11 and July 30-August 1
> 
> Let's continue and get the list of people who still want to go.
> 
> (Chris - I'm going to Spain & Europe  )



I am all for voting on new dates do maybe everybody can agree on a date.


----------



## jordansmomma

Mary Jo said:


> Okay, for the folks still interested in the Norcal meet, shall we do a do-over vote to see which weekend works out best for the majority who wants to go?  Can each person keep the thread going so not one person is in charge?  Would that work?
> 
> What do you think would work better:
> A) Post with the dates you can go
> B) Post with the dates you cannot go
> C) Vote between July 9-11 and July 30-August 1
> 
> Let's continue and get the list of people who still want to go.
> 
> (Chris - I'm going to Spain & Europe  )



I can pretty much go any weekend, as long as I have enough time to ask for it off. 

Spain and Europe, how fun!


----------



## disney-inspired

So far I can go anytime. I will have to do summer school to take Business Calculus  but that would end in early July if I take it here in Fullerton. If I take it at the community college near my house, I don't know the dates yet.


----------



## toocherie

Well, don't depend on me although I may be "in" for the NorCal meet but would prefer the earlier date because the first week in August I will be at DLR with my college roomie and her family!


----------



## kelmac284

I offered to make this thread just to get the ball rolling but I am no longer able to go and I don't even live in SF so am unfamiliar with a lot of what is there so perhaps this is better left to someone who lives in the area.

Regardless I am stepping away from the Dis so someone else is welcome to start a new thread or take over from where this left off but this is a short 1 or 2 day trip so I don't think it is going to be that big of a deal.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Califgirl

I can go anytime from June 1 - Aug 1.  I'd prefer not to go over 4th of July.

I'd probably try for Thursday eve - Monday, giving me three full days in the city (Friday, Saturday, Sunday.)


----------



## toocherie

Yeah--I wouldn't want to go over July 4th either


----------



## disney-inspired

I wouldn't mind trying to run the thread but seeing as how I'm not even in NorCal, I don't think it would work


----------



## Stacerita

toocherie said:


> Well, don't depend on me although I may be "in" for the NorCal meet but would prefer the earlier date because the first week in August I will be at DLR with my college roomie and her family!



Im sorta in the boat with Cheryl here.  I want to go, but don't count me as an "in".  Have lots going on as far as trips and what not, so will play it by ear.  But I love SF and haven't been in ages.


----------



## cccdisney

Hi Ladies!  Just got back from taking my two younger guys to DL.  We had an interesting trip, to say the least.  Anyway, I'm all for this mini-meet still! 

I live in the Bay Area but am by no means an expert.   I should be able to meet up with some ladies though, even if only for a day trip.

July 9 - 11th would probably work the best, but I could probably make any weekend in July work.


----------



## BillyFan

Hey girls!
I am 99% sure that I can't do July 9-11.  I can't believe how hard it is to pick dates!


----------



## Stacerita

BillyFan said:


> Hey girls!
> I am 99% sure that I can't do July 9-11.  I can't believe how hard it is to pick dates!



Seriously?  After everything we went through???


----------



## MommyWithDreams

As for my little family....we're completely open after June 19th. Since we are so close to SF, (1.5 hours?) we may just make it a day trip. Since I'd be bringing Chris and Ayden we may not be able to do all that you guys plan but that's totally ok with me. Even to just be able to meet is all that matters to me. Maybe a lunch at Bubba Gumps or something? Either way, we're good on dates, I'll just hang out here in the corner until you all decide. I'm just THRILLED I can finally meet some of you!


----------



## MrsPinup

Mary Jo said:


> Okay, for the folks still interested in the Norcal meet, shall we do a do-over vote to see which weekend works out best for the majority who wants to go?  Can each person keep the thread going so not one person is in charge?  Would that work?
> 
> What do you think would work better:
> A) Post with the dates you can go
> B) Post with the dates you cannot go
> C) Vote between July 9-11 and July 30-August 1
> 
> Let's continue and get the list of people who still want to go.
> 
> (Chris - I'm going to Spain & Europe  )



This board is hard to keep up with since it is not on the main page I look at   July 9-11th would be out for me...I will be at WDW with the DH for a week for my bday (july 10th).  July 30-Aug 1 would be fine!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi guys,

I need to drop out of this get-together.  I really need to save my $ for our vacation, and if I go anywhere on July 9-11 it will be camping in Sequoia - much less expensive. 

I hope to catch the next Nor-Cal get together - maybe in the Fall?


----------



## kaoden39

Mary Jo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need to drop out of this get-together.  I really need to save my $ for our vacation, and if I go anywhere on July 9-11 it will be camping in Sequoia - much less expensive.
> 
> I hope to catch the next Nor-Cal get together - maybe in the Fall?



I actually like the idea of a fall meet.  Fall in San Francisco is much nicer than Summer tends to be foggier and cooler.  And if it is hot it is unbearable.


----------



## mommaU4

Hey ladies, 
Anyone know if this meet is still happening?  It's been almost a month since anyone posted. I hope it works out, but I was just wondering if I should keep the link up on our main thread for this or not? 

Let me know!! Thanks.


----------



## kaoden39

mommaU4 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Anyone know if this meet is still happening?  It's been almost a month since anyone posted. I hope it works out, but I was just wondering if I should keep the link up on our main thread for this or not?
> 
> Let me know!! Thanks.



I wish I knew Beth.  Interest kind of fell off, I guess.


----------



## mommaU4

kaoden39 said:


> I wish I knew Beth.  Interest kind of fell off, I guess.



Well, let's see if anyone else posts. It only takes a few to make a mini meet.  Even if only 3 or 4 can make it, it would still be fun for y'all to get together. 

Becci, Chris, and Janelle all seemed to still be interested and flexible on dates. (this is just what I am seeing from reading back a few posts, I have not been following this thread enough to say for sure though....)

If the interest is still there, even for just a few, it can still happen.


----------



## kaoden39

mommaU4 said:


> Well, let's see if anyone else posts. It only takes a few to make a mini meet.  Even if only 3 or 4 can make it, it would still be fun for y'all to get together.
> 
> Becci, Chris, and Janelle all seemed to still be interested and flexible on dates. (this is just what I am seeing from reading back a few posts, I have not been following this thread enough to say for sure though....)
> 
> If the interest is still there, even for just a few, it can still happen.



I hope so and hopefully not over my trip.


----------



## pixiewings71

I would be interested, depending on when and where.


----------



## kaoden39

pixiewings71 said:


> I would be interested, depending on when and where.



Yay!!  I am in.  We can have one when our kids play in the Armijo Band review.


----------



## cccdisney

If I have enough notice I should be able to meet also.  Maybe we can just do a one-day meet?  Even just a lunch or dinner somewhere?   That way not much cost is involved.   I'm in Eastern Contra Costa Cnty so I could meet anywhere in the Sac area or the SF Bay Area.


----------



## kaoden39

cccdisney said:


> If I have enough notice I should be able to meet also.  Maybe we can just do a one-day meet?  Even just a lunch or dinner somewhere?   That way not much cost is involved.   I'm in Eastern Contra Costa Cnty so I could meet anywhere in the Sac area or the SF Bay Area.



Originally there had been talk of meeting in San Francisco.  I am game either way.


----------



## mommaU4

I wish I was more familiar with the areas up there, I'd be happy to try and help out with putting this together. Unfortunately, it's all foreign to me.  

But it looks like the interest is still there!!  At least for a few and that's all you need. So keep at it ladies. Don't let this thread die out. Even just a one day get together would be fun. 

Work on getting a date together. Seemed like July was working for most. With the exception of the 9th - 11th for Tina. 
Michele, when is your trip? 

(not trying to step on any toes here, or take over, just hoping it all works out for y'all!!  )


----------



## kaoden39

My trip is in 50 days!!  I am a little excited!!  Can you tell?  My trip is June 13-19.


----------



## mommaU4

So, those confirmed to be still interested are:
Michele/kaoden39
Kerri/pixiewings71
Becci/cccdisney



I skimmed back briefly and from what I could tell Jazz, Kelly, and Mary Jo all bowed out for various reasons.

Tina, are you still interested? 
Chris? 
Jen?
Janelle?
Wendy?
Stacie(rita)?
Cheryl?
Deb?
Cristabel? 
Anyone else I missed or who hasn't posted yet, but is thinking about it?? Post now or forever hold your peace. 


Once upon a time July 30th - Aug. 1st seemed to work nicely for almost everyone. Is that still the case with those interested? 



Also I noticed the Disney Family Museum mentioned a couple times. I think that's a great way to tie this mini meet in with everyone's love of Disney. 
A museum trip, then walk around Fisherman's wharf and grab a nice lunch, a Ghirardelli sundae, then later a nice dinner, maybe a fun bar for drinks?? (I saw a blues club listed), etc.
That sounds like a great meet to me!! 
And if anyone is staying the night, and sharing a room, those doing so can meet for a nice leisurely brunch and some shopping the next day. 




Um yeah, so much for me not butting in.   
Just throwing ideas out. That would be a nice weekend for me, but whatever y'all decide on, I do hope it all comes together.


----------



## mommaU4

kaoden39 said:


> My trip is in 50 days!!  I am a little excited!!  Can you tell?  My trip is June 13-19.



Nah, I can't tell at all.  


 

That's good it's early in the summer. Leaves more planning room for other things.


----------



## kaoden39

I think that Jazz was having problem with dates working for her.  I will ask if she is interested.


----------



## mommaU4

kaoden39 said:


> I think that Jazz was having problem with dates working for her.  I will ask if she is interested.



Ah, I see. Sounds good. I know what a pain in the butt dates can be, so I will steer clear and wide of that!!!!  
Although sometimes with a mini meet you just have to bite the bullet and pick dates, and hope that mostly everyone can make it happen, kwim?  
And if it goes well, then perhaps it will be the start of many more mini meets in NorCal to come.


----------



## Belle Ella

I could be talked into the WDFM. But it'd probably be a 1 day thing for me if I still do this. I just can't get anybody else to go with me and I'm dying to go.


----------



## mommaU4

Belle Ella said:


> I could be talked into the WDFM. But it'd probably be a 1 day thing for me if I still do this. I just can't get anybody else to go with me and I'm dying to go.



It does sound fun! I WISH I could find a way to get to SF to meet with everyone, but it's too far for me so there's no way. 

Hopefully we'll get more posts from everyone. Even if it was just a one day thing, it sounds fun. You can fit a lot into one day. And maybe some will want to stay over night. 

Here's hoping more ladies show up.


----------



## kaoden39

Well if we keep the thread active it should attract more people.


----------



## pixiewings71

kaoden39 said:


> Yay!!  I am in.  We can have one when our kids play in the Armijo Band review.



Absolutely!!!!   SO funny that the kids have been in band for 2 years now and we still have not met up. LOL  

I am not available June 20-26, we will be in Vegas then (Beth, I will miss the Diva Vegas trip, wanna meet up anyway?) or July 3-11 due to family things and Cass' 14th bday.....I can't believe my girls are getting so old.......   The girls will be visiting their big sis in ID for most of July so I may be able to do something while they are gone, it just depends on what, where and when.  I'll just keep an eye out here and see what works out for me.


----------



## mommaU4

kaoden39 said:


> Well if we keep the thread active it should attract more people.


Hopefully. Or we may just end up talking to ourselves. 





pixiewings71 said:


> Absolutely!!!!   SO funny that the kids have been in band for 2 years now and we still have not met up. LOL
> 
> I am not available June 20-26, we will be in Vegas then (Beth, I will miss the Diva Vegas trip, wanna meet up anyway?) or July 3-11 due to family things and Cass' 14th bday.....I can't believe my girls are getting so old.......   The girls will be visiting their big sis in ID for most of July so I may be able to do something while they are gone, it just depends on what, where and when.  I'll just keep an eye out here and see what works out for me.



Kerri, I'd love to meet up with you in June! That week you are here we are supposed to be in CA though. However that is all hinging on what sort of deal we can get on a mini van rental, so it might not happen. 
If I am still in town, then definitely I'd love to meet up for lunch or something. I'll let you know as soon as I found out for sure what our plans are. 



Okay, so July works for you as well for the NorCal meet. What about specifically July 30 through Aug. 1st?


----------



## kaoden39

pixiewings71 said:


> Absolutely!!!!   SO funny that the kids have been in band for 2 years now and we still have not met up. LOL
> 
> I am not available June 20-26, we will be in Vegas then (Beth, I will miss the Diva Vegas trip, wanna meet up anyway?) or July 3-11 due to family things and Cass' 14th bday.....I can't believe my girls are getting so old.......   The girls will be visiting their big sis in ID for most of July so I may be able to do something while they are gone, it just depends on what, where and when.  I'll just keep an eye out here and see what works out for me.



I know.  I have birthdays in July so I understand completely.  Scotty my DH races bicycles and I honestly don't know what days he races.  For the most part I am open.



mommaU4 said:


> Hopefully. Or we may just end up talking to ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerri, I'd love to meet up with you in June! That week you are here we are supposed to be in CA though. However that is all hinging on what sort of deal we can get on a mini van rental, so it might not happen.
> If I am still in town, then definitely I'd love to meet up for lunch or something. I'll let you know as soon as I found out for sure what our plans are.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so July works for you as well for the NorCal meet. What about specifically July 30 through Aug. 1st?



Well if we end up talking to ourselves at least we will enjoy the company.


----------



## pixiewings71

mommaU4 said:


> Hopefully. Or we may just end up talking to ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerri, I'd love to meet up with you in June! That week you are here we are supposed to be in CA though. However that is all hinging on what sort of deal we can get on a mini van rental, so it might not happen.
> If I am still in town, then definitely I'd love to meet up for lunch or something. I'll let you know as soon as I found out for sure what our plans are.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so July works for you as well for the NorCal meet. What about specifically July 30 through Aug. 1st?



Beth, the fates are so against us ever meeting! LOL  So funny, I really hope you get your trip!!  
As for that specific weekend I'm not sure....I may be driving to Winnemucca to pick up the girls.  It depends on when DD10 goes back to school......



kaoden39 said:


> I know.  I have birthdays in July so I understand completely.  Scotty my DH races bicycles and I honestly don't know what days he races.  For the most part I am open.
> 
> 
> 
> *Well if we end up talking to ourselves at least we will enjoy the company*.



  We will meet before that...I hope! With the marching band stuff......


----------



## mommaU4

pixiewings71 said:


> Beth, the fates are so against us ever meeting! LOL  So funny, I really hope you get your trip!!
> As for that specific weekend I'm not sure....I may be driving to Winnemucca to pick up the girls.  It depends on when DD10 goes back to school......



I know!! It's nuts. But I'm sure we'll meet sometime. I'll let you know if I'll be in town then or not. Chances are we will be, because rental cars are looking pretty pricey right now. 

Let us know when you find out about that weekend. Hopefully it's one that works for most of the ladies. 

Oh, and I noticed your signature comment. We are in the same boat! We won't be back to DL until late 2011, or most likely 2012.  Makes me sad!!! But at least there will be lots of new fun stuff to check out by then.


----------



## kaoden39

mommaU4 said:


> I know!! It's nuts. But I'm sure we'll meet sometime. I'll let you know if I'll be in town then or not. Chances are we will be, because rental cars are looking pretty pricey right now.
> 
> Let us know when you find out about that weekend. Hopefully it's one that works for most of the ladies.
> 
> Oh, and I noticed your signature comment. We are in the same boat! We won't be back to DL until late 2011, or most likely 2012.  Makes me sad!!! But at least there will be lots of new fun stuff to check out by then.



I am sort of in the same boat.  With my kids at the ages they are I think this may be about the last family trip.  I will be going by myself, well without them but that isn't quite the same.


----------



## BillyFan

Hey girls!
My schedule has been so crazy lately.  I'm still interested in meeting up, so I'll keep checking back to see how plans are shaping up.  Hopefully I'll be able to make it.


----------



## mommaU4

Thanks for posting Tina. 

Well, I sent out some PMs to those who'd posted here to see if they are still interested or not. So hopefully we'll see some action soon. 

So far those still interested for July 30 through Aug. 1st are:
Michele/kaoden39
Kerri/pixiewings71
Becci/cccdisney
Tina/Billyfan
Jazz/Belle Ella


And the definite no's are:
Mary Jo
Kelly
Cristabel



Still waiting to hear from:
Chris
Jen
Janelle
Wendy
Stacie(rita)
Cheryl
Deb


----------



## Belle Ella

So is there anyone still even interested in this?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> So is there anyone still even interested in this?



Great minds think alike.  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>


----------



## pixiewings71

Did we pick a time?


----------



## kaoden39

pixiewings71 said:


> Did we pick a time?



No unfortunately nothing was decided.  I would love to do this.


----------

